# Well I might not use Photoshop....



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

Rather, I use GIMP, because I'm cheap.

I haven't done this in a while but I'm offering up photomanipulations of you and your equine counterpart.

Just post at least two pictures and a general idea of what you want, from colour scheme to sayings, whatever. Any info you think is relevant.

I have no examples at this time but no worries, its just because I haven't done this since we wiped our hard drive about... a year ago. =D

So ya. Feel free,

Ciao!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

would love if you could take the bars of the fencing out, and if you want the man and the barrell too


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

and if you could put 

mammy where is the rest of my hay gone, i cant find it in here 

somewhere on this pic


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Too cute!!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

no idea how he managed to do this but had to pick myself off the ground to go rescue him


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Ohhh I would really really LOVE something, could you please just do whatever your heart's content is. Just use your imagination, I will be grateful for anything. Thank you so much.

This is my 2 yr old daughter Kaydence on Scout. It was just for a picture.









And here Scout is just tied up. Do you know how to put him in a different background? If not that is fine, just do what you can to make it look good, thanks so very much.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Ermm i would love one please.

Could i be next in line, and i will post my pictures in a while just busy with something else at the moment.



thanks in advance.

j.wood


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

bubblegum, I'd love to remove the bars and the mand but the only problem is that the bar seems totake a good chunk out of the poor horse's cheek and the man would take most of the horse's back legs away. If you could get me a side of 3/4 shot of the same horse's head, no matter the quality, I might be able to work on something. And a bak leg pose at least resembling that of what his legs would be in. I just don't want to go and give him a bone where there is none.

jadeewood, feel free to post. I try to go first to last but right not its easiest to hardest =D

Also, for everyone: my manipulating style is more soft and painting-esque than others. Just as a warning =D


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well... sorry APHA Momma but it just didn't turn out right =/ I'll do the second picture of just Scout later.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Awwww, that is really really cute. I LOVE the phrase in there, just perfect. I also loved that you could do a different background. Thank you so much. Also since I know now that you can do a different background, would you mind doing something with my girl Halo's picture? I can't stand her background she is in. 

Here is one of her, our neighbors are really trashy as you can see in the back, hopefully soon enough we can fence it up with wood fence so we don't have to look over there, lol. 









Also I don't mind waiting till you are done with everyone else's. I can't wait to see what you do with Scout's other picture and if you have time for Halo's then I totally can't wait. 

Thank you so much again for the one with my daughter. I LOVE it.


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

bubblegum - Here's your silly horse =D










I have this issue with pictures that are too big to fit on a normal computer screen so that's why I shrunk it =D


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

Alright, well I just wanted to post an update on bubblegum's grey horse picture.









Its not done, in fact its nowhere near done but ya. this is the progress so far.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

After your done with everyone's (no hurry) Can you do one of mine?

me, my daughter MacKenzie and my Bella... Bella has been my best friend for 15 years now and was my first horse (she's 28 now) could you do something similar to APHA Mommas? That's so beautiful. They are all so great 










and if you have time


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh sorry that was really big! you can shrink it down if you need to


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

heres my pictures.

this is brandy wite what ever you like down on it. and what ever colours ect.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh boy, oh boy! I love this stuff but have no clue how to do it myself!! This is me and my new boy Noah. He's an ex-plowhorse/trailhorse who's never had a momma before... The last two are my fav, but I like his head in the one with his bridle on and I like me better in the one where he's wearing his leopard halter... Thank you!!!

Kelly


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

Alrighty, well I've been skipping around and decided to try my hand at a collage... which I have never done =D

So luvmyperch, here's your photo:










You stole my name =D


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

Here is jadeewood's picture =D Blue seems to be a theme (theme colours are picked upon whatever colour is used in some way in the picture, blue halter for Kelly's blue shirt)

I wasn't sure if it was brandy the horse or the person was brandy...


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

nope brandy is the horse. thanks very much. its great


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

You're welcome jadeewood, I'm glad you like it.

Here is DisneyCowgirl1901's:








I probably won't ever do another like this...


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

not bad at all thanks very much and i love the other one. dont know how he got his head stuck in there


----------

